# Alors l'iPad ?



## erxan45 (27 Janvier 2010)

Apple vient annoncer son nouveau son nouveau produit L'iPad ... vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## asticotboy (27 Janvier 2010)

iBof...


----------



## Gwen (28 Janvier 2010)

*J'en veux un. *

C'est l'appareil qui manquais entre mon Mac et mon iPhone.


----------



## momo-fr (28 Janvier 2010)

C'est un concept comme un autre, à priori, pour moi, c'est un chaînon manquant dans la portabilité chez soi (peut-être au dehors aussi avec la 3G), actuellement mon iPod Touch sert pas mal mais c'est trop étriqué dans bien des domaines (jeux, vidéo, surf, saisie) et cet iPad apport sur ces points-là des réponses pertinentes.

Mais connaissant Apple je sais que c'est la revB ou plutôt la C qui sera la plus aboutie, je vais donc attendre une bonne année avant d'en acquérir un


----------



## fransik (28 Janvier 2010)

...au niveau de l'utilisation, ça a l'air vraiment très sympa. 
iWorks compris. 
Ce produit va, à mon humble avis, chasser sur les terres des tablettes Windows et sur les terres des "Netbooks", se permettant d'être apparemment plus polyvalent. 
Cf. aussi: 
http://gizmodo.com/5458531/why-the-ipad-will-crush-netbooks-and-ebook-readers

Le vrai souci, c'est que je n'en ai pas encore l'utilité  avec déjà un portable, (une clé 3G pour le portable), et un iPhone. 
Par contre, lorsqu'il s'agira de remplacer mon portable pro. ce sera sûrement plus qu'une simple option. 

Idem pour d'autres, sûrement. 
Et je vois très bien mon vieux père utiliser ce genre d'appareil plutôt qu'un PC qu'il ne comprend que trop mal; les personnes voulant un iPod Touch avec un écran plus grand, etc. 
Peut-être pour une v2 en ce qui me concerne, à moins de craquer en fin d'année, mais même sans ma (maigre) contribution, je pense que la chose va sérieusement cartonner...

Maintenant, je suis de plus en plus curieux de voir iPhone OS 4 sur mon iPhone, d'après ce que j'en ai lu, iPhone OS 3.2 est une version de transition exclusivement pour l'iPad. 
Juin ou juillet? Disponibilité du modèle 3G & rumeurs d'un renouvellement des iPhones...


----------



## jfbtech (28 Janvier 2010)

c'est bon pour moi, j'achéte ... la v2 comme j'ai toujours fait pour une inovation Apple.  ( y compris l'iPhone) Mais cette fois il se pourait que je craque avant.  Les critères discriminants: la 3G, la suite iWorks dont Pages et Numbers, avec le même format de fichiers, et ce qu'on sait de Mobile Me. Le tout pour un travail quotidien totalement Sync avec iPhone et ses Mac.  J'ai une longue experience des Sync avec divers terminaux, ce qui se profile, c'est la disparition des prises  de tête, pour se concentrer sur sa creation et son travail.


----------



## r e m y (28 Janvier 2010)

Ce qui m'inquiète c'est... comment passer des fichiers (des fichiers Pages, Numbers ou Keynote) du Mac à l'iPAD ou en sens inverse? Faudra-t-il obligatoirement passer par le site www.iworks.com (en payant l'abonnement correspondant) pour partager ces fichiers?

Est-ce que les versions iPAD des logiciels de la suite iWorks sauront accéder à l'iDisk qui deviendra le lieu de stockage des fichiers à partager et/ou transférer? (là aussi abonnement MobileMe obligatoire)?

Les manques à ce stade, à mon avis...
Pas de prise usb (pour y mettre une clé usb permettant le transfert facile de fichiers)
Pas de camera ni de micro (donc pas de webconference)
Une mémoire limitée (64 Go au max....)

Par contre, je suis convaincu que les développeurs vont se déchainer pour sortir des applications adaptées et qui viendront donner encore plus de possibilités à cette tablette.


----------



## guigui_41 (28 Janvier 2010)

Je suis assez satisfait qu'Apple est sorti l'iPad !

Je suis cependant déçu qu'ils n'aient présenté que ça


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (28 Janvier 2010)

Très tentant l'Ipad même si je ne suis pas certain d'en avoir besoin (entre mon Iphone et mon Macbook Pro 15).
L'idée est tentante même si des questions restent posées : connectivité avec un vidéo projecteur, absence de lecteur de carte sd et disponibilité (et prix!) des ibook.

Bref Apple sait nous tenter et rendre indispensable un produit dont nous n'avions pas imaginé l'utilité. 
Alors V1 ou V2 ???


----------



## erxan45 (28 Janvier 2010)

Je pense qu'il est plus sage attendre la V2 car a mon avis le changement sera énorme !


----------



## surfman06 (29 Janvier 2010)

Tout à fait d'accord avec remy pour ces dires, sinon elle me plaît comme tout le monde je pense, mais personnellement, j'ai déjà un abonnement MobileMe, un abonnement Orange pour mon iPhone, et je ne peux me permettre un autre abonnement ou de dépenser des fortunes sur les stores pour l'achat d'applications, musiques, livres.(Appstore,iBook,iTunes)
Par contre l'avoir cet iPad, pas de problème pour moi, je trouverai d'emblée de quoi utiliser cette tablette, et le seul problème est de savoir si l'on pourra y synchroniser nos fichiers ???, d'une part sans se taper des heures de ré-encodage si les applications ont un minimum d'ouverture (à savoir iBook, iTunes)  ou si totalement fermé obligation de passer par les stores (j'y espère pas et du moins n'y crois pas car pour l'iPhone on peut, malgré la lourdeur des opérations) et en cela je rejoins remy pour les dévellopeurs qui nous proposerons leurs solutions rapidement.
Autre possibilité, serait de jailbreaké cet iPad, mais je pense qu'Apple à fait comme sur l'iPhone donc bloqué la chose, et de toute façon je ne suis pas pour cette solution qui bloque toute évolution du système, dans ce cas autant s'orienter vers la concurrence lorsqu'elle sera au point.(ils n'ont pas encore l'écosystème pour faire de même)
Bref, je suis impatient de la voir sur le marché afin de voir si je craque..........

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h48 ----------

Je viens de lire l'article sur l'iPad et peut être un élement de réponses pour les doutes que je me pose à savoir si on pourra transférer nos fichiers?

copie article:

"Les premiers retours sur le kit de développement montrent qu'Apple a prévu la possibilité de transférer des documents depuis ou vers un ordinateur par la connexion USB. Apparemment, l'iPad se présente alors comme une clé USB ou un disque dur externe. Cet espace serait en fait un dossier de partage accessible en lecture et écriture par toutes les applications."

Gageons que ça soit vrai, dans ce cas là j'achète même la v1. (iPad 32go - wifi)


----------



## r e m y (29 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour le copie d'article.

Il y a tellement de choses écrites sur l'iPAD, que je n'avais pas eu le courage de lire (d'autant que je me disais que la plupart, actuellement, ne peuvent faire que des supputations, vu que le produit n'est pas encore disponible)

Vivement avril qu'on ait des premiers retours de tests réels!

(et d'ici Noel, une v2 avec WebCam et micro pour la visioconf ?? 
puis ensuite, une cooperation avec Microsoft qui se concretise par le developpement d'une version iPAD de la suite Office??? car quoi qu'on en dise, elle reste majoritairement utilisée et pour convaincre les PCistes, et le public "entreprises", notamment les PDG et grands patrons, ce serait pas mal!)


----------



## DUCATMEN (29 Janvier 2010)

bonjour a tous 

voila il y a déja des ipads en vente sur EBAY,enfin en pré commande au cout de 600  euros plus port  
ducatmen


----------



## r e m y (29 Janvier 2010)

DUCATMEN a dit:


> bonjour a tous
> 
> voila il y a déja des ipads en vente sur EBAY,enfin en pré commande au cout de 600  euros plus port
> ducatmen


`

Mouais... moi je dis... Attention à l'arnaque!

IL va se passer 2 mois avant qu'on voit le bout de la queue du premier iPAD sortant des chaines de production.

Ca laisse largement le temps à un escroc d'encaisser quelques milliers de pré-commandes à 600 Euros pièce et ensuite disparaître!  :modo:


----------



## netgui (29 Janvier 2010)

Une question me taraude.

J'entends dire que seuls les écrans du type Encre Electronique (e-ink) sont confortable pour une lecture prolongée sur écran.

Qu'en est-il de l'écran de l'iPad ? je vois que c'est un LED avec IPS... mais j'ai pas trouvé beaucoup d'infos là dessus. Vous pouvez m'en dire un peu plus ?


----------



## Dead head (29 Janvier 2010)

Comme beaucoup ici, je la trouve bien tentante, cette tablette. Comme beaucoup aussi, si je me décidais à l'acheter j'attendrais la v.2. Et comme beaucoup, enfin, je me demande si j'en aurai vraiment besoin, entre mon iPhone et mon MacBook Pro 17'.

Bref, je patiente, je ne suis pas pressé. Après tout, j'ai bien mis un peu plus d'un an avant de passer à l'iPhone.


----------



## wayne (29 Janvier 2010)

Je pense qu'il est compliqué d'avoir un iPhone ET un iPad. C'est un choix à faire. iPhone plus petit, plus léger, plus.... ou bien iPad, dans un petit sac à doc, avec des écouteurs mais beaucoup plus complet, avec la suite iWork qui converti tout en Office, et qui  est un mini PC, qui est toujours en marche, j'espère des version de iPhotos qui permettent de travailler sur les photos...

Il  manque évidemment la webcam car ça permettrait l'extraordinaire puissance de iChat de se révéler, il FAUT un très bon procédé de synchro et/ou sauvegarde avec le mac de la maison, et là, l'iPad devient INDISPENSABLE.  J'achète !!!!

Au fait, on pourra téléphoner avec si on a la version 3G ??? 
il faudra un 2° abonnement même si on a déjà un iphone???


----------



## ikeke (30 Janvier 2010)

wayne a dit:


> Au fait, on pourra téléphoner avec si on a la version 3G ???
> il faudra un 2° abonnement même si on a déjà un iphone???


Bonsoir,

1. Non pas possible de téléphoner, ça sera du Data uniquement. Après si la VOIP en 3G est autorisée il sera alors possible d'utiliser une des nombreuses appli tierce qui fleuriront sur l'AppStore.
2. Le format micro-sim dont parlait Steve Jobs lors de la keynote est semble t'il en fait le format de sim que l'on trouve dans l'iphone. Dans ce cas, même si ce n'est pas pratique de devoir changer il devrait être possible de prendre celle du téléphone.

Même si la voix ne sera pas de la partie, dommage qu'on ne puisse avoir les SMS/MMS sur la tablette.


----------



## fransik (30 Janvier 2010)

...bonjour 


r e m y a dit:


> Ce qui m'inquiète c'est... comment passer des fichiers (des fichiers Pages, Numbers ou Keynote) du Mac à l'iPAD ou en sens inverse? Faudra-t-il obligatoirement passer par le site www.iworks.com (en payant l'abonnement correspondant) pour partager ces fichiers?
> [...]
> Les manques à ce stade, à mon avis...
> Pas de prise usb (pour y mettre une clé usb permettant le transfert facile de fichiers)
> ...



..tu oublies surtout les disques réseau. 
Mais aussi toutes les applications déjà existantes du genre Air Sharing, Box.net, SugarSync ou DropBox. 
A part l'option du disque réseau si tu n'en as pas déjà un, c'est gratuit. 

Et à mon sens, le problème de capacité ne se pose pas (il s'agit de synchroniser intelligemment), sauf pour qui tient à emporter vraiment plus d'une dizaine de films & toute sa bibliothèque iTunes, et un maximum de photos aussi. 

Quand à l'USB? 
Si il s'agissait de remplacer le connecteur dock par un mini USB, j'aurai applaudi des six mains, mais j'imagine très mal que ça arrive rapidement. 
Eventuellement pour décharger son appareil photo en vacances alors? Même pas, d'autant que de plus en plus d'hôtels et d'appareils sont une interface WiFi, et pour beaucoup autres, il reste EyeFi 

Mais nous sommes d'accord sur un point, quelques développeurs risquent vraiment de nous pondre des perles. 
Il suffit de voir les quelques démo de jeu au cours de la présentation (EA et GameLoft)



r e m y a dit:


> [...]et d'ici Noel, une v2 avec WebCam et micro pour la visioconf ??
> puis ensuite, une cooperation avec Microsoft qui se concretise par le developpement d'une version iPAD de la suite Office??? car quoi qu'on en dise, elle reste majoritairement utilisée et pour convaincre les PCistes, et le public "entreprises", notamment les PDG et grands patrons, ce serait pas mal!)



Il ne faut pas rêver. 
Oui, une v2 finira bien par arriver, c'est certain, mais pas avant 04.2011  

Et si MS devait décider _seule_ de sortir une version de Office pour iPad :mouais: ce à quoi il ne vaut mieux pas rêver _non plus_, ce sera uniquement parceque ce serait rentable... 
Avec ça, il ne faut pas perdre de vue que si tu peux lire les formats DOC ou DOCX, rien ne t'empêcherai à priori d'enregistrer ton document en RTF ou DOC, y compris donc avec la version de iWork pour iPad. 

Aujourd'hui, la solution la plus usitée dans une entreprise est surtout du type client-serveur, qu'il s'agisse simplement d'utiliser son navigateur ou de passer par un client dédié (Ex. Citrix, qui cela étant dit, fonctionne sur iPhone depuis un moment déjà). 
Ergo, tu observe d'abord les impératifs & habitudes de travail dans l'entreprise pour définir ensuite les outils adaptés, _avant_ de choisir l'outil. 
Faire l'inverse relève plutôt du sabotage, sauf à vouloir que ça ne fonctionne pas...

Dans une PME par exemple, et pour les présentations, il existe effectivement quelques licences de MS PowerPoint au sein du département Marketing. 
Pour les autres, la plupart du temps, une visionneuse suffit largement (Sans compter l'export en PDF). 
Selon la plateforme de choix (de l'utilisateur en entreprise, ou imposée), il y a celle de MS bien sûr mais aussi OpenOffice ou encore iWork justement. 

La question qui se pose n'est pas de savoir comment obligatoirement transposer MS Office sur un appareil qui n'est pas prévu pour (cf. exemples des appareils sous Windows Mobile :affraid:...), avec les frustrations que ça implique. 
Il suffit peut être de jeter un il au travail réalisé sur l'interface de iWork pour iPad pour s'en rendre compte. 
Enfin, il s'agit d'une tablette, pas d'un ordinateur portable, avec (comme d'ailleurs pour toutes choses) des compromis à faire en fonction de l'objectif visé. 



ikeke a dit:


> [...]
> 2. Le format micro-sim dont parlait Steve Jobs lors de la keynote est semble t'il en fait le format de sim que l'on trouve dans l'iphone. Dans ce cas, même si ce n'est pas pratique de devoir changer il devrait être possible de prendre celle du téléphone.
> 
> Même si la voix ne sera pas de la partie, dommage qu'on ne puisse avoir les SMS/MMS sur la tablette.



La puce est identique. 
Mais avant une disponibilité directement via son opérateur, il faudra découper comme pour ces cartes adaptées à un usage double-SIM. Cf. ici par exemple. 

Et il existe aujourd'hui des offres plutôt intéressantes (tout est relatif) pour une utilisation ponctuelle de la 3G uniquement pour le transfert de données, y compris sans abonnement.


----------



## ikeke (30 Janvier 2010)

fransik a dit:


> ...bonjour
> La puce est identique.
> Mais avant une disponibilité directement via son opérateur, il faudra découper comme pour ces cartes adaptées à un usage double-SIM. Cf. ici par exemple.
> 
> Et il existe aujourd'hui des offres plutôt intéressantes (tout est relatif) pour une utilisation ponctuelle de la 3G uniquement pour le transfert de données, y compris sans abonnement.


Bonjour

Merci pour la précision. 
S'il faut découper la puce, ça rend impossible l'utilisation de la puce présente dans son téléphone. Effectivement il existe des offres abordable pour des connexions ponctuelles, à voir en fonction de l'évaluation des besoins.


----------



## MacSedik (30 Janvier 2010)

Alors pour l'iPad, j'y réfléchis mais surtout pour savoir quelle sera sa place entre mon iPhone et mon MacBook Pro. De plus, je me méfie un peu des V1 (défauts de jeunesses), ils peuvent faire comme l'iPhone, baisser le prix 2 mois après sa sortie ou faire une mise à jour niveau capacités, mais bon je pense qu'ils ont appris la leçon... Enfin, je ne doute pas que ce produit, a été mûrement réfléchis dans sa conception et ils nous réservent bien des surprises...


----------



## expertpack (30 Janvier 2010)

Yo 

avec VOIP mon amis , skype en tête .
Apple vient d'ailleurs de lever le verrou pour les developpeurs de ce coté . Reste à nos opérateurs a le faire , ce qui arrive gentiment et probablement brutalement du coté de chez Free....

l'Ipad suivra ce chemin




wayne a dit:


> Je pense qu'il est compliqué d'avoir un iPhone ET un iPad. C'est un choix à faire. iPhone plus petit, plus léger, plus.... ou bien iPad, dans un petit sac à doc, avec des écouteurs mais beaucoup plus complet, avec la suite iWork qui converti tout en Office, et qui  est un mini PC, qui est toujours en marche, j'espère des version de iPhotos qui permettent de travailler sur les photos...
> 
> Il  manque évidemment la webcam car ça permettrait l'extraordinaire puissance de iChat de se révéler, il FAUT un très bon procédé de synchro et/ou sauvegarde avec le mac de la maison, et là, l'iPad devient INDISPENSABLE.  J'achète !!!!
> 
> ...




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h52 ----------

Et oui , ce chainon est une suite de plaisir . 

Perso je n'en ai pas non plus besoin avec 3 PC dont un mini et un Iphone , mais le plaisir prendra le dessus , c'est bien non ? 




Napoleonsolo3 a dit:


> Très tentant l'Ipad même si je ne suis pas certain d'en avoir besoin (entre mon Iphone et mon Macbook Pro 15).
> L'idée est tentante même si des questions restent posées : connectivité avec un vidéo projecteur, absence de lecteur de carte sd et disponibilité (et prix!) des ibook.
> 
> Bref Apple sait nous tenter et rendre indispensable un produit dont nous n'avions pas imaginé l'utilité.
> Alors V1 ou V2 ???


----------



## mnataf (8 Mars 2010)

bonjour
un ipad acheté aux US pose t il probleme?
son OS peut til etre mis en francais?


----------



## Gwen (8 Mars 2010)

L'OS est multilingue d'origine, comme pour l'iPhone.

Donc, aucun souci à ce niveau-là.

Tu m'en ramènes un également*?


----------



## mnataf (8 Mars 2010)

merci pour la reponse
faut deja que j'arrive a faire venir le mien


----------



## captain13 (20 Mars 2010)

l'Ipad est intéressant pour les personnes appréciant le système de l'iPhone. Le système, le tactile, facile d'utilisation.  Je pense qu'il trouvera son public.


----------



## France1159 (20 Mars 2010)

Il est intéressant pour aller sur le web surtout. Devoir zoomer sans arret pour naviguer n'est pas toujours pratique. Il trouvera son public comme le dis Captain13. 
Un espace de travail plus grand c'est plus agréable.


----------



## carlos.riderz (5 Avril 2010)

Apple fait comme ses concurrents, mais en beaucoup mieux !!


----------



## AcidZool (5 Avril 2010)

"fransik et ikeke" petite précision concernant la version 3G de l'iPad.
Je m'avance peut-être un peu, mais il me semble que la micro-sim est un nouveau format de Sim pas encore très répandu et qu'elle est intégré d'office à la carte mère de l'iPad et donc non fourni par un opérateur lors de l'ouverture d'un abonnement data 3G.


----------



## ikeke (5 Avril 2010)

Effectivement c'est un modèle de sim différent (contrairement à ce que j'avais lu à l'époque) et peu répandu mais par contre il est bien possible de mettre la micro-sim que l'on souhaite dans l'ipad. Il y'a un logement dédié, cela fonctionne de la même façon que sur l'iPhone.


----------



## fransik (5 Avril 2010)

...bonjour, 


AcidZool a dit:


> "fransik et ikeke" petite précision concernant la version 3G de l'iPad.
> Je m'avance peut-être un peu, mais il me semble que la micro-sim est un nouveau format de Sim pas encore très répandu et qu'elle est intégré d'office à la carte mère de l'iPad et donc non fourni par un opérateur lors de l'ouverture d'un abonnement data 3G.


Nous sommes sûrement d'accord sur un point, tu t'avances un peu beaucoup  
Il s'agit certes d'un format différent de celui majoritairement utilisé _jusqu'à présent_ (3FF/ Micro-SIM), mais finalement seul le support de la puce change. 

Voir, entres autres, cet article de 01net., celui sur smartcardstrends.com, ou encore fonarena.com, et Wikipedia (c.f. image ci-jointe)
Hormis des "contacts plus courts" donc, la taille de la puce même n'évolue pas, ce qui n'exclut en rien pas ce que je précisait déjà ici. 

Ergo, on achète/ recycle une puce de l'opérateur de son choix  inutile d'attendre le bon vouloir de X ou Y, puis on la découpe avant de l'insérer dans l'iPad, et de paramétrer le terminal (Point d'accès & Cie.). 
Seul bémol peut-être (_surtout_ pour les offres pré-payées), il faut se procurer une autre SIM en cas de ratées à la découpe.


----------



## ikeke (5 Avril 2010)

fransik a dit:


> ...bonjour,
> Ergo, on achète/ recycle une puce de l'opérateur de son choix  inutile d'attendre le bon vouloir de X ou Y, puis on la découpe avant de l'insérer dans l'iPad, et de paramétrer le terminal (Point d'accès & Cie.).
> Seul bémol peut-être (_surtout_ pour les offres pré-payées), il faut se procurer une autre SIM en cas de ratées à la découpe.


 
Bonjour,
Concernant les offres 3G, tu as déjà fait des comparatifs pour voir laquelle serait la plus intéressante ? 
Je dois faire cette démarche mais n'ai pas encore eu le temps. Si tu as eu le temps de le faire, je serais intéressé d'en connaitre les conclusions


----------



## fransik (5 Avril 2010)

re- 


ikeke a dit:


> [...]comparatifs pour voir laquelle serait la plus intéressante ?
> Je dois faire cette démarche mais n'ai pas encore eu le temps. Si tu as eu le temps de le faire, je serais intéressé d'en connaitre les conclusions


Non, mais tu peux volontiers t'en occuper 

Donc,  je ne me lancerai pas là-dedans _d'une part_ parceque j'ai _déjà_ 5h de 3G par mois pour 5 mensuels, via une offre pour les abonnés NeufBox/ SFR, et _d'autre part_, _surtout_, parceque je ne m'achèterai simplement pas d'iPad ni d'iPad 3G, du moins tant que je n'en aurai pas l'usage (MBP 13" et clé 3G + iPhone _toujours_ sur moi)


----------



## ikeke (5 Avril 2010)

fransik a dit:


> re-
> 
> Non, mais tu peux volontiers t'en occuper
> 
> Donc, je ne me lancerai pas là-dedans _d'une part_ parceque j'ai _déjà_ 5h de 3G par mois pour 5 mensuels, via une offre pour les abonnés NeufBox/ SFR, et _d'autre part_, _surtout_, parceque je ne m'achèterai simplement pas d'iPad ni d'iPad 3G, du moins tant que je n'en aurai pas l'usage (MBP 13" et clé 3G + iPhone _toujours_ sur moi)


 
Merci pour ta réponse 
Je vais donc commencer à me renseigner dès que possible car l'iPad va remplacer le Mac qui me servait uniquement à faire du surf, du mail et un peu de bureautique et que j'ai revendu il y a quelques mois.


----------



## fransik (5 Avril 2010)

ikeke a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse
> Je vais donc commencer à me renseigner dès que possible car l'iPad va remplacer le Mac qui me servait uniquement à faire du surf, du mail et un peu de bureautique et que j'ai revendu il y a quelques mois.



...mais je t'en prie. 
Le plus intéressant _pour moi_ serait l'équivalent (en 3G) de ce qui est commercialisé avec le Peekfon en Europe  12,90 pour consulter ses courriels de manière _illimitée n'importe où en Europe_(!), via GPRS uniquement. 

Le GPRS est généralement suffisant même pour consulter un site internet. C'est moins agréable qu'avec un bon débit en 3G, mais finalement tout à fait satisfaisant. 
D'où l'idée de prendre un Peekfon pour me servir de sa SIM dans un iPad 

L'annonce avait été faite par le fondateur de fon sur son blog, leur partenaire est Spotnik


----------



## ikeke (5 Avril 2010)

Effectivement j'avais vu la news concernant ce produit il y a quelques mois. C'est pas mal pour les gens se déplaçant énormement à l'étranger et ayant besoin d'avoir les mails toujours accessibles.
C'est vrai que le GPRS ça dépanne mais pour l'avoir testé sur l'iPhone, si on surfe sur des sites classiques ca devient vite lent. Après effectivement pour du mail c'est largement suffisant.

J'espère que nos opérateurs proposeront quelque chose de cohérent et pas un énième forfait à 30&#8364; pour de l'illimité ou 20&#8364; pour du limité, sinon cela sera sans moi.


----------



## ikeke (6 Avril 2010)

Salut,
Si c'est de l'import alors attention, tu risques de te retrouver sans garantie, Apple ne prendra pas en SAV les iPad US si la demande de SAV vient de France par exemple.

A voir si le risque en vaut la chandelle. Dans ces conditions il vaut à mon avis mieux attendre l'arrivée officiel mais après chacun ses choix.



> iPad: Aucun SAV pour le marché gris
> par Lionel. - 06/04/2010 00:06:00 CEST
> Suite à la sortie de l'iPad aux Etats-Unis, Apple a annoncé à ses centres de maintenance que seuls ceux situés dans ce pays, Porto Rico et les Îles Vierges américaines pourront procéder au SAV des produits. Il est impossible à ceux d'autres pays ayant à traiter des iPad importés de manières diverses et variées de les réceptionner.
> Les personnes ayant un iPad en panne devront le déposer dans le pays d'achat pour le faire réparer. Cette situation devrait évoluer au fur et à mesure de l'arrivée de l'iPad dans les pays concernés. a ce moment là, il devrait être possible (c'est à confirmer) de faire réparer un iPad importé "en douce".


(Source)


----------



## Marc_bc (7 Avril 2010)

De mon coté, j'ai qq qui me l'a envoyé depuis les US Lundi dernier.
Je viens de voir sur le site FedEx qu'il est dans le camion pour livraison. 

Je vous tiens au courant quand il arrive... 

A+


----------



## ombrosa (24 Novembre 2010)

Bonjours je souhaite acheter un ipad, mais avant je voudrai savoir ses caractéristiques, comme:


-Peut ton transférer des doc word, Power point excel etc... sur l'ipad?
-qu'a t'il de plus ou de moins qu'un PC ?
-Peut't'on le brancher sur un projecteur?
-Et est ce que toutes les apllication (app stor) sont payentes ?? y'en a t-ils des gratuites??

Merci


----------



## Le docteur (24 Novembre 2010)

- Il y a quelques logiciels qui permettent de manipuler et d'échanger  des fichiers Microsoft, mais au niveau de l'ergonomie, selon moi c'est bien en-dessous de Pages
-  Il a besoin d'un PC pour faire ses sauvegardes. C'est un outil différent. Plus maniables au quotidien mais parfois un peu moins rapide à la frappe et plus limité tout de même, un peu (un ordinateur permet énormément de bidouillages auquels on s'est parfois habitué. C'est complémentaire, et parfois pour certains ça peut correspondre à tout ce qu'il attend d'un ordinateur (usage simple et direct). 
- certaines applis mettent en route les projecteurs. J'utilise Keynote (équivalent de Powerpoint) au quotidien. C'est quasi aussi efficace que le même logiciel sur le Mac. 
- Il y a aussi pas mal d'applis gratuites, certaines sont intéressantes (dictionnaire par exemple, des applis pour les élèves, VLC, pour ceux que ca intéresse. Les applis de base font déjà pas mal de choses.


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Novembre 2010)

ombrosa a dit:


> Bonjours je souhaite acheter un ipad, mais avant je voudrai savoir ses caractéristiques, comme:


 

-Peut ton transférer des doc word, Power point excel etc... sur l'ipad?
Oui, mais pour excel, attention, beaucoup de formules ne sont évidemment pas reconnues, et excel sur iPad, ça reste très basique. 
Pour Word, c'est le problème de la conservation de la mise en page (en particulier quand il y a des en-tête et des pieds de page) et évidemment, à cause des polices de caractère. Et puis ça dépend des logiciels utilisés qui sont plus ou moins performants (mais globalement, c'est souvent kif-kif).
PowerPoint, je ne sais pas. En dehors de Keynote, je sèche....

-qu'a t'il de plus ou de moins qu'un PC ?
Là, c'est des fils entiers de discussion. La philosophie est tellement différente par rapport à un PC... Tu liras que pour certains usages, ça peut même remplacer un PC pour certains, enfin surtout un netbook, mais pour un usage pro, c'est évidemment un complément. Mais quand on sait quoi en faire et s'en servir, quel complément ! Ça a vraiment transformé certaines de mes méthodes de travail (en particulier avec mes patients).

-Peut't'on le brancher sur un projecteur?
Oui, bien sûr. C'est un de mes usages principaux. Faut un adaptateur et que les logiciels utilisés soient programmés pour s'afficher sur vidéo-projecteur.

-Et est ce que toutes les apllication (app stor) sont payentes ?? y'en a t-ils des gratuites??
Y a du gratuit, du payant.
La qualité ça se paye. Surtout sur l'iPad. Faut vraiment prévoir un budget logiciel quand on en achète un, à mon avis.

Merci 
De rien... Quand on aime...
Par contre, si tu n'es pas trop pressé, attendre la V2 commence tout juste à se discuter, à mon avis.

Mais fait une recherche, c'est vraiment le sujet du moment, il y a plein de fils sur iGé qui répondront, souvent de façon contradictoire, à tes interrogations. Comme toujours, il y a des inconditionnels, dont tu as compris que je suis, des gens très réservés, mais dont l'avis est souvent très intéressant quand ils argumentent (tu repères vite les gens sérieux) et des guignols/trolls qui ne voient aucun intérêt à l'iPad, sans même savoir ce qu'est cet appareil et ce qu'il permet.


----------

